# Maytag Washer repair



## tom wells (Dec 31, 2010)

I have a Maytag washing machine that I put new belts on, but it still won't agitate. The spin cycle works okay, and I think the timer is working correctly; but it will not agitate during the wash cycle.
It is a 22 year old Maytag a105 Series 10 machine


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

with the front of the machine off, put it into the wash cycle, gently pull back on the motor slightly. If it starts to agitate, then you have thick grease in the transmisiion. If it does not, then you have a bad transmission. Either way your looking at a pretty pricey repair. I should mention that if you are in a cold climate and your machine is not warm, it can act like that also because the grease gets very thick and will not agitate. If that is the case all you need is a little more heat in the area.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

What's it do? fills with water and then stops-dead?-timer? or you hear it running but no agitation?-stripped agt?


----------



## fixitonyouown (Jun 5, 2021)

tom wells said:


> I have a Maytag washing machine that I put new belts on, but it still won't agitate. The spin cycle works okay, and I think the timer is working correctly; but it will not agitate during the wash cycle.
> It is a 22 year old Maytag a105 Series 10 machine



Here is a Youtube video on how to go about fixing a Maytag Centennial washing machine:


----------

